# Read a text file, but you don't have the native program for it



## meine (Nov 20, 2022)

What do you do when you get e.g. an MS Word file you need to read? Just use CLI:

`$ pandoc -f docx -t rst [file]filename[/filename] | less`

textproc/py-pypandoc converts the file to a basic restructured text format and opens it with a pager like sysutils/less.


----------

